# Browser, jumping from one screen to the other,....... How to lock the browser ?



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Browser jumping from one screen to another,....... How to lock the browser,... or restrict of its opening only on a certain Monitor screen ? 

Computer : XPS 8930 Dell CPU Tower ( Win 10 Pro, 2004 V. ) with a Video card having triple ports... VGA, HDMI, Optical 

.

This is how, my CPU looks from back, for its Video card ports ,...
( NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1050 Card )
.










( ^^ Picture has not shown all the wires been connected ) 
.
Set up of three screens, sourcing from the PC : 
.









*.*
*3 Ports:*

Left port VGA, connected to the right sided monitor as Number 3

Middle port HDMI, connected to the 55" Samsung TV ( hugh TV on Left ) as Number 2

Right port Optical, connected to middle 27" monitor as Number 1 ( Main monitor screen for my PC, with desktop )
.

With the above arrangement, *My problem is,....*

My middle ( Main ) screen browsers of firefox / Google chrome always jumps 

on my TV screen, whenever..... many a times either opening them or whenever I shut down my middle screen temporarily. 

Many a times, I have to find those browsers from the TV and pull it back on my middle ( Main ) screen of working Monitor. 

Many of the allocations ( Say, Windows update, Leonflix,... etc ) opens on the TV screen ( Instead of middle(main) screen ) , and since the TV is running as router feeding TV, every time, I have to change the TV setting to source as PC, ( deviating from ongoing the Router TV viewing ) and then, have to pull it back to my middle ( main ) working screen,.....

Is there anyway to lock the Browser or such,... that they will not jump/switch to any screen they like, unless I pull and drag from one screen to another, whenever I needed ? 


Thanks.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

If you're system is actually Version 1803, it is entirely possible that this is an issue that has been fixed in subsequent Feature Updates.

If you're on 1909 or 2004, then it's worth exploring further. If you're not, it's not until you have updated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the picture in post #2, Highlight Monitor #2 as shown. Drag this window to that monitor. Scroll down to *Multiple Displays *and put a check in the box *Make this my main display*


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Britechguy Saar :

^ Like I said,.. My windows update is updated as of till Today ( 2004 updated ) - WIN10 Pro.

My basic question is, how to make a play between three screens by changing either their numbers ( 1, 2, 3 ) in Display settings of Windows or with any other lock buttons or features in Display of Windows/Settings,... such that,...

When you open a browser ( be it Mozilla / GC / Edge / IE / Youtube / Setting application of windows / File explorer / any page / any application,..

...it must remain on that allocated screen, unless you manually pull and drag to another screen. It should NOT jump between the monitors, when by shutting down the TV, / shutting down the PC screen ( middle screen in above picture ) / Screen-saver gets a hold / you shut down PC and reboot the PC,....... 

........ I need to have that particular browser always on that particular screen, unless i pull and drag to the desired one, and it should NOT jump by itself.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> In the picture in post #2, Highlight Monitor #2 as shown. Drag this window to that monitor. Scroll down to *Multiple Displays *and put a check in the box *Make this my main display*



Sir, 

But, I do not want to have desktop to be opened on my TV.

I am fine with my middle screen as my main monitor ( with desktop ), whenever I boot my PC.

All I need is, browsers should not jump at their own will,....

For example, right now if I tried to open my " Settings " it may open on my TV ( which I do not want ) 

If I, shut the screen of my middle monitor ( not CPU, just the Monitor ) , my open browsers may jump to either TV or right sided Monitor screen ( which I do not want )


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

rakesh15 said:


> ^ Like I said,.. My windows update is updated as of till Today ( 2004 updated ) - WIN10 Pro.


Then, please, update the OS info on your profile. You, yourself, can see it still indicates Version 1803.

And although I do read every post in a topic, if I read something several hours to several days ago, and given the number of topics and forums I deal with, it's easy to either forget or conflate two threads.

Since this forum software gives you the ability to display your OS version on every post it's imperative that it be up-to-date, as that's where people are going to look to refresh their memories if you're displaying it.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Sir, did it, after finding it a hard way.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sorry I meant *Monitor #1* but it that was selected and you put the check in the box for *Make This My Main Display*. It would solve your problem. 
Please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^^
??

But it is that way, already,... and that's why , every-time while booting the PC,... my desktop always comes on the middle screen ( Monitor # 1 ) with desktop icons and such,...

Yess,.... that " Make this display as Main screen" tic mark is there already , when highlighted the middle screen, in Blue color.

We are talking about NOT getting the desktop on which screen,... 
BUT,...
after that, all opened browsers and applications,.. which open, wherever they want ( between the First two monitors ( No. 2 and 1 ), and also switches, when one screen is shut, and/or on screen-saver and such......


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Wherever Monitor the window or browser was last closed on is the monitor that it will open on. (ie) if you have your browser on the TV Monitor 1 and close it, it will reopen on Monitor 1


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

When you turn off the middle(main/primary) display while the others are on, does the desktop also shift to the tv, or is it just the programs you mentioned?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> Wherever Monitor the window or browser was last closed on is the monitor that it will open on. (ie) if you have your browser on the TV Monitor 1 and close it, it will reopen on Monitor 1


 Nope, but it does not act that way,... My all browsers jump to TV, the minute I close the screen, and even many applications open on TV,.... say,... Settings of windows, ASC, or other application packages,....

Now what happens is,.... My TV is ON with roof-antenna or router assisted channels viewing,.. so everytime I had to switch TV to " sourcing from PC " mode and then pull and drag those browser/application to the main(Middle) screen. Just wonder, if screen 2 and 3 are switched ( making 2 as 3 and viceversa ) , that may perhaps help a little bit, I don't know,..... How to do that? 



> When you turn off the middle(main/primary) display while the others are on, does the desktop also shift to the tv, or is it just the programs you mentioned?


 No, not the desktop,.. just opened browsers (IE/Edge/GC/FF..whatever) and other many to few ( random way and not consistent ) applications
shift to The TV* and it goes behind the screen*,.. as I am always watching my TV of its antenna feed channels, and hence more annoying.

Could it be that, the connection HDMI is always predominant over the Optical one, and hence that connection ( going towards TV,... as no TV yet comes with Display/optical feed connection ) supersedes the other two of the video card ?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> Could it be that, the connection HDMI is always predominant over the Optical one, and hence that connection ( going towards TV,... as no TV yet comes with Display/optical feed connection ) supersedes the other two of the video card ?


I have no idea what "optical" port you're talking about. Your gpu has 3 ports; DisplayPort, HDMI and DVI. It doesn't even have a VGA port, which you mention in the first post. However, it is true that the ports are not treated equally. Usually, the oldest connection technology takes top priority, so DVI, HDMI and DP would be the order from top to least priority.

What if you don't completely shut down the primary display, but leave it to go into standby mode? You can set how long it takes to go into standby. Also, is this a new development? If so, what changed right before this started happening?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

My Mistake. You named the ports correctly. 
Standby mode, means, on screen saver mode?
No, it's not new development.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Standby Mode = Sleep. 

Then there is Modern Standby, but that opens another can or worms


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^ It seems,.. it's close to Log off / sign off,... just press Cltrl+Alt+Del and select log off,...

Would prefer to, rather keep black (dark blank ) _ screen saver_ on 2-3 sec mode..... and that way, I may not need to shut off the main screen when watching TV, and still want the Computer ON. 

Let me pl. change the screen 2 as 3,....and viceversa, as it may solve 50% of problems,...
Please tell me the easiest way,.. and I would close this thread as it has run its span already, for probable solutions,...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Set Windows power options to put the display to sleep after a suitable period of idle time. Inbuilt Windows options are limited for multi-display setups. If you want further control over the individual displays, use dedicated third-party software like DisplayFusion available here https://www.displayfusion.com/


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Can you pl. tell me, how to change the Screen no 2 as 3 and viceversa? ( I tried. could not find the area ) 
That may solve my half problems. Thx.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

https://www.google.com/search?q=rearrange+monitors+windows+10


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Nope. It does not work the way I want. I played a lot that way before.

If you look at the picture in post#2 here,..... I do not want to change or rearrange position or any such,.... The way it is, is fine. 
ONLY, the left most big TV should read Number 3 in it,... and Right most monitor, should read No. 2 in it. 

Also I do not Plug out the cords on back of the Monitors and insert into other different monitors. ( As, for example,.... big TV may not have DIVX port and right most monitor may not have, HDMI port for IN.


----------



## Clzcompter (Jul 8, 2006)

Peeling back the layers of the onion?

If you were to only take the TV and turn it on and watch it on your antenna connection you could view your television.

Now you want to connect it to your computer and have it work as screen number 3 but at the same time watch television with the antenna connection?
This appears to be the problem. You can have one or the other but you cannot have both at the same time and this is where the mode of the television has to be changed.
Tell me the model of the TV.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Samsung 55" Class 4K Ultra HD (2160P) HDR Smart QLED TV QN55Q60*











^ My TV.


The point is, the Windows10 / my almost latest, Dell computer, gives primary importance to the *HDMI connection* port of its vdo card.


Hence, even if with Display port, the main monitor ( middle one - Picture in my above posts ) is whenever turned OFF, the browsers and many applications jump to the TV screen ( even if, TV is ON or OFF and No matter whatever the TV is playing is immaterial... ) , as TV is connected with HDMI to HDMI port connection. ( PC to TV ) 


_<<<Now you want to connect it to your computer and have it work as screen number 3 >> _ It is screen number 2,.... btw, I do not know, how to make this as No. 3. Wires always remain connected, I never pull any cords ON and OFF of all the 3 screens


_<<<<but at the same time watch television with the antenna connection>>> _Does not matter,.. Let say even if the TV is pulling any program from the router ( and not TV antenna.. ) say,......  Samsung's own local channels via router, Pluto TV, HaystackTV, Tubi, Crackle, PBS, ESPN, Disney+, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Sling, Apple TV, YoutubeTV, Google movies,... any services,... 



The point is whatever you are watching / even if TV is SHUT,.....( it does not matter ) ,.. BUT the PC's main monitor's, all Browsers and applications will Jump on the TV screen ( even if TV is totally shut down ) , and you need to bring it back to the PC's main monitor screen, the minute you shut down the PC's main ( middle ) screen, and the jumping starts. 

_...
_


----------



## Clzcompter (Jul 8, 2006)

From the owner's manual.

When the TV is connected to an external device such as a DVD/BD player or a set-top box via HDMI, power 
sync mode will be automatically activated. In the power sync mode, the TV continues to detect and connect 
external devices via HDMI cable. This function can be deactivated by removing the HDMI cable of the 
connected device.
" This function may not be supported depending on the model.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^ Yaah,.. I think,.. either the HDMI connection is given the importance of Predominant ( main primary source ) source , over the other connection ports, and hence the PC as well as TV, pulls all browsers via that connection ( in this case from PC to TV ) as soon as, other connection ports of Monitors are turned OFF and not in function,

I guess, I've now put my PC on _screen saver of 1 minute with dark black screen_ and by that way, I do not need to temporarily Turn OFF my PC's main monitor screen, when I am not using PC.


----------

